# Roasted Red Peckers...errr... Peppers Ideas



## ecchef (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok, so I have an assload of canned roasted red peppers force issued to me. I'm running out of ideas. Prefer quick & drity. Whatcha got?


----------



## CalleNAK (Sep 18, 2011)

how about some lisbon sauce. Just blend them with some olive oil and garlic. Versatile and tasty.

http://how2heroes.com/videos/seafood/portuguese-cataplana


----------



## cnochef (Sep 18, 2011)

Sauce-Mix with marinara to make roasted red pepper sauce for pasta.

Soup-Mirepoix, chicken stock, roasted red peppers, basil, goat cheese and blend.

Kopanisti dip-Feta cheese, roasted red peppers, pickled banana peppers, garlic, olive oil and blend. Serve with homemade pita chips.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 18, 2011)

Pizza!


----------



## bieniek (Sep 18, 2011)

red peppers coulis
red peppers tapenade
red peppers vierge
red peppers powder
red peppers risotto with mushroom and steamed bream
red peppers stuffed with mushroom duxelles or fennel and saffron
heck it... red peppers topping on fresh bread with loads of cold butter and salt. I wouldnt expect more 
foccacia with loads of red peppers will do


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 18, 2011)

Red pepper tapenade is really good on pizza!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 18, 2011)

You can really just keep them on hand and load them up in almost anything. They are a nice addition to a lot of things!


----------



## mhlee (Sep 18, 2011)

Romesco sauce. 
Sauteed with onions as a topping, main ingredient for sandwiches.
Use in paella, jambalaya.
Use with onions and other vegetables for a base for braising chicken a la chicken cacciatore. 

+1 to pasta, pizza.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Everybody....good stuff here. :thumbsup: 
I'm trying not to use them as a 'star' ingredient, but more as a 'supporting actor'. For me, canned roasted peppers always taste like crap. Cnochef, I'm gonna try the soup w/ diced roasted eggplant and pesto. Michael, I really like Romesco; one of my faves. Maybe a dirty rice w/ black beans and red pepper coulis. I could pair it with some 10oz ribeyes that magically appeared in my cooler. I'm also going to try drying them out a bit in the oven and grinding them with some local chilis to make harrissa or a sambal.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 18, 2011)

Harrissa or Sambal would be good on pizza!


----------



## Rottman (Sep 18, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Red pepper tapenade is really good on pizza!





SpikeC said:


> Harrissa or Sambal would be good on pizza!


 
Spike, do you like pizza?


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 18, 2011)

:angel2:Why do you ask?


----------



## Rottman (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know, it's just a feeling...


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 18, 2011)

pesto
hummus
beurre blanc
vinaigrette
espuma


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 19, 2011)

Chop the peppers and toss with smashed garbanzos, lemon juice, pimenton & minced parsley.

Or add them to hearty soups!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 20, 2011)

Arigatou gozaimashita! I think I can use most of these suggestions!


----------

